# Going into the season the same...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Going into the season the same as last year isn't good, seeing as we needed a big man. It surprises me that Mark Cuban wouldn't pour some of his money into something or someone! Even a Theo Ratliff would be a good pickup! :upset: 

We are the same team while LA, SA, SAC, and now minnesota have gotten much better. This is a problem. Right now we might not even get home-court in the playoffs! Anybody have a reply?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The offseason isn't finished yet.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

i'm sure there'll be a few trades or a few FAs pickups comin' up for u guys which will improve the squad...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Actually I still see us as the 2nd best team in the league.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The Mavs are still a good team. They have at least a top 4 team in the league. I'm not sure why a lot of Mavs fans are down in the dumps about not getting another big man. They have enough pieces, they just need to play with more heart on defense and show that they wan't a championship.

IMO, Dirk pussed out last year in the playoffs. He might be the best player, but might also be the biggest liability come playoff time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> The offseason isn't finished yet.


Very true, theres still some good free agent big men left...


----------



## bball_is_life (Aug 2, 2003)

Even if they dont get any big man they are still a great team period.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

But not good enough to beat the kings, spurs or Lakers IMO


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Or probably Minnesota.


----------



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

*This is Dallas's year*

This is going to be dallas's year with or without a big man


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

NO IT WONT!!!!!!!!

No big guy in west= no big win


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

It'll be a little dissapointing not to see a legit big man added this summer but I think the real key will be to add a big man by next year's trade deadline.

The Mavs will be fine in the regular season again- it's the playoffs where we'll get screwed without another inside presence. So with that thinking the key is that management doesn't stop looking and listening- because guys will be available in trades as the season moves along. Do Nelly and co. even understand they need another big man???


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Canadian Maverick</b>!
> It'll be a little dissapointing not to see a legit big man added this summer but I think the real key will be to add a big man by next year's trade deadline.
> 
> The Mavs will be fine in the regular season again- it's the playoffs where we'll get screwed without another inside presence. So with that thinking the key is that management doesn't stop looking and listening- because guys will be available in trades as the season moves along. Do Nelly and co. even understand they need another big man???


yeah they know but the big three are untouchable. Nobody wants to give equal value for Van exel, Najara is our best post and wing defender so basically were stuck shopping around Raef but that means somebody would have to get screwed in taking on his contract cause hes overpaid, and has a bad rep. Id rather us go into the season with the same squad minus griffin but plus Howard. The reports on Howard are he is 2x better then griffin in every aspect which is why they let him go. Chemistry is underated these days. The other teams can move around as much as they want but that doesnt mean they are better. Kandi played with Brand for 2 years and nothing ever came of that so do you think garnett is gonna make him that much better? Dirk owns Malone and GP cant handle Nash and VE. We are fine.


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

I agree with alot of what you said Dragn, particularly about chemistry and giving some props to Eddy Najera, but I don't think we're fine if the goal is an NBA championship.

Maybe we're just screwed and there's nothing we can do- I advocated months ago trying to use the first rounder + to get something done but that's out the window now. You're also damn right that we don't have much to offer now with so many guys being overpaid- and the big 4 should be untouchable for chemistry reasons (as you said)

It's easy to point out our weaknesses- Bradley's a backup center at best, Raef and Dirk are PF who, other than Dirks rebounding, are basically glorified SF's. It's hard to know what to do about them though- but given that the big man we need doesn't have to have any offensive ability it must be possible. Just someone like a Dale/Antonio Davis, Jamal Magloire... hell how much did the Spurs get Kevin Willis for?- has PJ Brown signed somewhere yet??? Any big body who can rebound and defend well will do- but we NEED that guy if we have any hope of an NBA championship. Just my opinion...


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

yeah of course dallas will be fine in regular season, because none of the east teams have a inside presence either! But when they come up against quality teams with the likes of duncan shaq webber etc they are screwed!


----------

